# UTV High Seat Sale at Big Country Outdoors



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want to get a head start on rigging out your UTV for hunting season and save some money now is the time.

Through August 16th we are running a special on all of our steel high seats. For 2coolers only we will reduce the price of our steel high seats $100.00 and offer free installation.

Large High Seat $875.00

Medium High Seat $850.00

Small High Seat $835.00

Pick Up High Seat $1035.00

These seats fit most UTVs, just give us a call and we can let you know which is right for you.

See Link below for pictures and more info.

http://www.bigcountryoutdoors.net/Hunting-High-Seats-Hunting-High-Racks-(steel)/c39_3/index.html

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]ntryoutdoors.net


----------

